# A Good Read



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lifting the Veil...Anthony Satin.

A travellers view of Egypt from 18-20th century.

and who would have believed that Cairo had over 4000 licensed brothels and many more that where not licensed in those times....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Me.... I have three within spitting distance of my home


----------

